# Non Alcoholic Punch Recipes



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My Halloween party will have a lot of children at it this year and I need a good recipe for a non alcoholic punch. Please help.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Cranberry Punch

32 oz. bottle of cranberry juice
1 cup orange juice
1 cup pineapple juice
2 cups ginger ale

Keep a bottle of rum near by in case the adults want some punch too


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

If you add Mountain Dew and blue KoolAid it will come out a toxic green color. You could add pineapple juice or Sunny D to give it that punch taste.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Mom! The power of Google!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Black-Halloween-Punch/Detail.aspx?evt19=1

http://www.bhg.com/halloween/recipes/sweet-halloween-drinks/

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Witches-Brew/Detail.aspx?evt19=1


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

The easiest one that I have done is ...

1/2 apple cider
1/2 ginger ale
with a dash of cinnamon

Super easy and super yummy. You can have it warm or cold.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few to choose from with pics in my blog here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1530-double-double-toil-trouble-halloween-drink-punch-recipes.html


----------

